# MP3 Sammlung verwalten + abspielen - welches Programm?



## Worrel (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich will meine MP3 Sammlung jetzt mal vernünftig verwalten, speichern und abspielen.
Dazu hab ich mir mal verschiedene Programme angeschaut und mir gedacht: Das kannste doch mit dem Windows Media Player prima machen -der verbraucht auch gerad mal 10 MB, also kann man den auch prima im Hintergrund laufen lassen, wenn man online spielt.

Auch schick, daß er einem die Albencover in der Medienbibliothek anzeigt - und schon sind wir beim Problem:

Ich würde die MP3 Informationen gerne übers Internet aktualisieren lassen, aber ich hab da wohl einige "problematische" MP3s.

ZB: "Bittersweet" von der gleichnamigen "Apocalyptica" Single. Die alternative Akustik-version hab ich auch als MP3 auf den Rechner gezogen.

Nun erkennt der WMP die Dateien zwar als "Bittersweet", allerdings von irgend einem "Glenn <wasweißich>" und behauptet, das wäre Jazz  
Die andere Version wird als noch wer anderes erkannt, stimmt aber auch vorne und hinten nicht.

Gut, dachte ich mir, editierst du die MP3 Tags halt per Hand.
Durch das "MP3 Informationen übers Internet aktualisieren lassen" sucht er sich aber immer wieder die falschen Titel   

Auch erneutes runterziehen von der MaxiCD hilft nicht.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, WMP dazu zu zwingen, die alternativ zu den gefundenen Informationen eingetragenen zu verwenden ?

PS: Schreibschützen funktioniert nicht und ich hab in den Optionen auch "nur fehlende Informationen hinzufügen" angehakt.


Oder welches Programm verwendet ihr für eure MP3 Sammlung ?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (14. Februar 2008)

ich verwende i tunes

- die wmp dateien kann er lesen und konvertieren
- viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten
- muss nicht mit dem mac format importieren
- übersicht ist top
- cover können einfach geladen werden 
- findet fast alle id tags und sonst kann ich alles editieren wie ich es möchte
- design top
- gute übersicht
- funktionalität sehr gut. 
- macht auch sinn wenn man keinen ipod hat

negativ:

- startet lange auf
- manchmal etwas instabil
- gewissen standarts sind gegeben (typisch mac)

ich bin mit itunes hoch zufrieden. für meien grosse sammlung ist das eine gute lösung, würde nicht mehr wechseln

ich steh auf coverflow


----------



## crackajack (14. Februar 2008)

Seit der WMP mal eben so einmal die komplette Bibliothek "verloren" hat: Winamp. kA was der Media Player hatte, er war einfach wieder komplett leer.
Mit Winamp kann man, wenn man mag, auch Cover anzeigen lassen und der lässt die korrekten Tags in Ruhe. Habe mich da auch schon genug geärgert .....


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2008)

crackajack am 14.02.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit der WMP mal eben so einmal die komplette Bibliothek "verloren" hat: Winamp. kA was der Media Player hatte, er war einfach wieder komplett leer.
> Mit Winamp kann man, wenn man mag, auch Cover anzeigen lassen und der lässt die korrekten Tags in Ruhe. Habe mich da auch schon genug geärgert .....


Winamp verbraucht aber recht viel Speicher - mit meinem gerade neu angelegten MP3 Verzeichnis mit ganzen 2 CDs schon 35 MB ...
Bei iTunes wird mir zu viel mitinstalliert - irgendein portable device helper, ein "Programm" namens "Bonjour", das nach Hause telefonieren will und noch 1, 2 Sachen.
Außerdem verbrät das auch mächtig Speicher - 50 MB sind da nix.

Aber danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2008)

Worrel am 14.02.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 14.02.2008 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wie jetzt? du meinst du bibliothek an sich 35MBß tu doch mal wietere 3-4CD dazu. vielleicht isses so, dass die grunddatei schon 34MB ist, und jedes album dann aber nur 200-500kb...?


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2008)

Nein, ich meine, daß Winamp soviel Speicher im Ram braucht.
Und wenn ich das im Hintergrund laufen lassen möchte, ist jedes Fitzelchen Ram, welches mehr für das Vordergrundprogramm zur Verfügung steht, ein Plus 

Songbird hatte ich auch angetestet, das hat sich erst mal ~70 MB RAM unter den Nagel gerissen ...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2008)

Worrel am 14.02.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich meine, daß Winamp soviel Speicher im Ram braucht.
> Und wenn ich das im Hintergrund laufen lassen möchte, ist jedes Fitzelchen Ram, welches mehr für das Vordergrundprogramm zur Verfügung steht, ein Plus
> 
> Songbird hatte ich auch angetestet, das hat sich erst mal ~70 MB RAM unter den Nagel gerissen ...



also, ich würde dann an deiner stelle zB winamp zum verwalten nehmen, damit auch playlisten erstellen - und zum abspielen im backgorund suchst du einen simplen player, der die playlisten abspielen kann


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 14.02.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich würde dann an deiner stelle zB winamp zum verwalten nehmen, damit auch playlisten erstellen - und zum abspielen im backgorund suchst du einen simplen player, der die playlisten abspielen kann


Mist, dann hab ich ja doch wieder 3 Programme: Eins zum Rippen, da nur Winamp Pro MP3s rippt, eins zum Verwalten und eins zum Abspielen ...  

Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2008)

Schonmal MediaMonkey probiert?

Ich lass grad mal meine MP3 Sammlung 'prüfen' und er zeigt mir 20MB Speichernutzung an. Bei 15.000 MP3 Dateien über 80.000 (!) unterstützte Dateitypen find ich das schon in Ordnung.

MediaMonkey prüft die komplette Festplatte, d.h. inkl. Spieleordner wo ich zig Tausend unterstützte Dateitypen drin hab.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (14. Februar 2008)

Rabowke am 14.02.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal MediaMonkey probiert?
> 
> Ich lass grad mal meine MP3 Sammlung 'prüfen' und er zeigt mir 20MB Speichernutzung an. Bei 15.000 MP3 Dateien über 80.000 (!) unterstützte Dateitypen find ich das schon in Ordnung.
> 
> MediaMonkey prüft die komplette Festplatte, d.h. inkl. Spieleordner wo ich zig Tausend unterstützte Dateitypen drin hab.


ich nutze auch den media monkey und bin sehr zufrieden , trotz sehr vieler lieder dauert der start nur sekunden , im ram werden ca 20-30 mb ausgelagert.


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2008)

Rabowke am 14.02.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal MediaMonkey probiert?
> 
> Ich lass grad mal meine MP3 Sammlung 'prüfen' und er zeigt mir 20MB Speichernutzung an. Bei 15.000 MP3 Dateien über 80.000 (!) unterstützte Dateitypen find ich das schon in Ordnung.
> 
> MediaMonkey prüft die komplette Festplatte, d.h. inkl. Spieleordner wo ich zig Tausend unterstützte Dateitypen drin hab.


Hmm - bei mir hat der gerade 40 MB angezeigt, als ich 1 von ~ 12 MP3s (256 kBit) abgespielt habe...


----------



## einhirn (14. Februar 2008)

Wenn dir ein geringer Speicherverbrauch wichtig ist, solltest du dir mal Teen Spirit (Conium) ansehen. Der braucht bei mir nur ~5MB RAM.


----------



## noxious (14. Februar 2008)

Worrel am 14.02.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm - bei mir hat der gerade 40 MB angezeigt, als ich 1 von ~ 12 MP3s (256 kBit) abgespielt habe...


Was schreibst du denn die ganze Zeit, wie viele mp3s du abspielst oder in der Playlist hast?
Das macht doch gar keinen Unterschied. :-o 
Genauso wie die kbps!?

Ihr habt wahrscheinlich alle das neue Winamp 5.5 aufwärts.
Also das mit dem neuen Design (Bento wenn ich gerade richtig denke).

Mein Winamp 5.24 mit dem alten Design, aber nicht dem Uralten  , braucht im Vordergrund mit Hauptfenster, Playlist und Media-Library ~40MB vom Ram.

ABER wenn ich es minimiere, was du beim Spielen sowieso machen wirst, brauch es noch ~3-4Mb  

Kann sein, dass das mit dem neuen Design auch so ist.
Könnt ihr ja mal ausprobieren.


----------

